# Camera fell into my tank!



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

That's pretty cool! I've got a waterproof helmet camera I've always been tempted to drop into my tank, but I've never gotten the balls to do it. I might have to change my mind now


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a great video and your tank makes me sick!
All those close ups under water and not one thing wrong.
Your plants look perfect!
Very Nice!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for looking! 

Not too happy with how it came out though. Too jittery - perhaps I should try 60p instead of 30p for more smoothness. Also, in my first attempt I had the microphone turned on, and the auto-gain turned it into a horror movie under water. So for now it is silenced, but some music would be better.

It does look different than shooting through glass. No reflections!


----------



## janey6152 (Jan 12, 2015)

What camera is it ? you using


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Janet, it was shot with an Olympus TG-850, which I recently bought in remanufactured condition from Olympus. Inexpensive - ~$120 after a coupon.

Still trying to figure out whether 720, 1080, or 1080 60p video mode gives the best results. I am really more into still photography. Planning to take it diving in Mexico soon. If it should drown... well. Better this than my nice mirrorless one.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

that was such a relaxing video, thank you for sharing!! I love it!


----------



## Dzrtman (Mar 4, 2014)

What a fun idea :icon_smil. Were you holding the camera with your hand or using something else? When you say you will use the camera when diving I assume you know it's only rated for 30 ft? It would be great for snorkeling in shallows...


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Hah, you got me with the title. I was going to come here and dump vehement hate on how one can be so careless, etc. etc. , but you stole that chance from me! 


Anyway, very nice video and tank. What's that decent sized leafy red plant to the left?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for watching! 



Dzrtman said:


> What a fun idea :icon_smil. Were you holding the camera with your hand or using something else? When you say you will use the camera when diving I assume you know it's only rated for 30 ft? It would be great for snorkeling in shallows...


Yes, only rated for 10m/33ft. So no good for deep dives, but for cenotes and some shallow reef diving it should work. Hopefully. :wink:



ipkiss said:


> Hah, you got me with the title. I was going to come here and dump vehement hate on how one can be so careless, etc. etc. , but you stole that chance from me!
> 
> Anyway, very nice video and tank. What's that decent sized leafy red plant to the left?


That was my intention... to draw some attention, either from folks laughing at my misery, or scolding me. :hihi:

That plant is a Red Melon Sword, Echinodorus barthii, I think. It had been abused by a pleco for a long time, and just about started to recover after Scrubby's demise. Years ago I had a really nice one:










It is categorized here under E. osiris, but I don't think that's right.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool video, nice tank too!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

neat!! your melon sword is pretty, mine only has pretty red leaves as they open then they turn green. 

What else do you have in there? I love the plants


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the plant info!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool video but not a cool title, the camera didnt fall into you tank


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

samee said:


> Cool video but not a cool title, the camera didnt fall into you tank


I was barely able to hang on to it!! :hihi:



schnebbles said:


> neat!! your melon sword is pretty, mine only has pretty red leaves as they open then they turn green.
> 
> What else do you have in there? I love the plants


There is some Sunset Hygro, Crypt wendtii 'bronze', small swords (Lilaeopsis?) and 2-leaved Pearlweed (??) on the bottom, Mini Pellia and mosses on the rocks. Dark green Bolbitis. Light green Hydrocotyle. Some other Crypts and tiny Anubias hidden somewhere in there. A little Lagarosiphon which usually tries to take over. My Crinum calamistratum just passed away. Oh well, was a number too big for this tank anyway.

If you don't overdo the nitrates, some plants will show a bit redder/deeper/darker coloration, in my tank anyway. Melon Sword and Sunset are nicely colored, I think the wendtii is on the brink to starving. More nitrates -> greener plants.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! I'm jealous of the color in that melon sword! I did have a big nitrate spike but mine was never that pretty. Gonna check out those plants and watch the video again.


----------

